# Obama Is Not a Muslim?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

So, tell me how many times this traitor in chief spoke so glowingly about Christianity.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Our Pledge Allegiance to Flag, of the United States Of America , ect. ,,,,,, For witch it stands one nation under God " not Muslim " invisible , for Justas for all . .. Is that the way it is or did I say it wrong ?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

He is the spawn of Satan


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> So, tell me how many times this traitor in chief spoke so glowingly about Christianity.


Ahhh, let me guess...

NEVER!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Once upon a time the POTUS .......at least on the surface ...... had Israel's back.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Maybe this will answer the question....

A stunning new Foreign Intelligence Service (SVR) report circulating in the Kremlin today states that one of the United States Navy's top commanders was relieved of his command a few hours ago after he sent out an "email/posting" revealing that President Barack Obama was in the process of purchasing a multi-million dollar seaside luxury villa in the United Arab Emirates city (UAE) of Dubai.

According to this report, the Commander of the US Navy's Carrier Strike Group 15, Rear Admiral Rick Williams, posted a "pointed" query on 8 January [since deleted] to the US Naval Institute's "Readiness Kill Chain" "recipients/responders" list as to why Navy security and intelligence personal had been dispatched from Naval Support Facility Thurmont (aka Camp David) to Dubai on what he termed an "Obama house hunting mission".

Within 18 hours of Admiral Williams posting this query, this report continues, the US Navy's Third Fleet Commander, Vice Admiral Nora Tyson, acting on direct orders from her Commander-In-Chief, President Barack Obama, fired Admiral Williams stating her action was "due to a loss of confidence in his ability to command" because of "allegations of his misuse of government computer equipment".

When further questioned by Russian Today journalists via email to provide more details about Admiral Williams firing, this report notes, the Pentagon failed to reply-but then began releasing "anonymous" stories to the US press that Admiral Williams had been viewing pornography on his computer.

To such an absurd claim that Admiral Williams (or any US Navy officer or seaman in fact) could view pornography on their computers, SVR analysts in this report note, is an impossibility due to the US Navy/Marine Corps Intranet (NMCI), which not only blocks such sites, but also requires each single user to log in with their own unique password and username and whose records are meticulously kept and reviewed on a daily basis (thanks to Edward Snowden)-and which one would logically think one of the highest ranking officers in the US Navy would surely be aware of.

As to the "Obama house hunting mission" Admiral Williams was making his query about before being fired, this report continues, SVR intelligence "assests" in the UAE identified it as being a luxury seaside villa located in the Palm Jumeirah development of Dubai being offered for sale at the price of $4.9 million (18 million United Arab Emirates Dirham), and which a deposit on it was made this past week by the Washington D.C. based global public affairs company Podesta Group.
Important to note about the Podesta Group, this report notes, is that its leader is Tony Podesta, who aside from being one of the most powerful oligarchs in the US, is a close personal friend of President Obama too.

Top US Admiral Fired For Questioning Obama Purchase Of Mansion In Dubai | EUTimes.net


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Freudian slip by saying my Muslim faith. No Christian makes that mistake.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> Maybe this will answer the question....
> 
> A stunning new Foreign Intelligence Service (SVR) report circulating in the Kremlin today states that one of the United States Navy's top commanders was relieved of his command a few hours ago after he sent out an "email/posting" revealing that President Barack Obama was in the process of purchasing a multi-million dollar seaside luxury villa in the United Arab Emirates city (UAE) of Dubai.
> 
> ...


I am sure that Christians are beating down the door to live in Dubai.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Where'd he get the money for that?


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Denton said:


> Where'd he get the money for that?


6th paragraph of the article.

As to the "Obama house hunting mission" Admiral Williams was making his query about before being fired, this report continues, SVR intelligence "assests" in the UAE identified it as being a luxury seaside villa located in the Palm Jumeirah development of Dubai being offered for sale at the price of $4.9 million (18 million United Arab Emirates Dirham), and which a deposit on it was made this past week by the Washington D.C. based global public affairs company Podesta Group.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> Our Pledge Allegiance to Flag, of the United States Of America , ect. ,,,,,, For witch it stands one nation under God " not Muslim " invisible , for Justas for all . .. Is that the way it is or did I say it wrong ?


Should be indivisible, meaning undivided.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Ahhh, let me guess...
> 
> NEVER!


Remember, he said we are no longer a Christian nation.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Where'd he get the money for that?


His share of the Solyndra pie.

Or, his cut of Enron.

Or, his "gifts" from his union buddies for handing over GM.

Perhaps from the same money people who financed his rise to power, house of saud???


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> His share of the Solyndra pie.
> 
> Or, his cut of Enron.
> 
> ...


For cancelling keystone??


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Should be indivisible, meaning undivided.


Not being able to be divided.

We've proved that to be wrong. We are as fractured as some of my bones have been.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Not being able to be divided.
> 
> We've proved that to be wrong. We are as fractured as some of my bones have been.


Denton, I cannot speak on the condition of your bones, but I can assure everyone this Country is fractured in too many pieces to count. A long time land of original immigrants and their offspring, this country has become a land of "new illegal immigrants" and an entitled welfare class. We are now the new minority.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Not being able to be divided.
> 
> We've proved that to be wrong. We are as fractured as some of my bones have been.


Denton,

I started to post it originally as undividable, typed it wrong and spellcheck gave what I posted, was in a hurry to take spaghetti sauce off the burner.

Of course it was only a definition, not referring to the actual condition of the country.


----------



## jnichols2 (Mar 24, 2013)

Denton said:


> Where'd he get the money for that?


We gave him $183 Billion for his "shovel ready projects" that didn't exist. He never gave us the money back.

On the other hand, I bet he got a real good price when he sold the U. S. to Iran.


----------



## Panchito (Aug 24, 2015)

I can't wait until he is gone and Hillary takes over. ( sarcasm). He is the biggest pos of a potus ever! Until Hillary gets in.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

At 2:22 does he almost say "confrontation" instead of contemplation?


----------



## Goomer214 (Jan 11, 2016)

Wow u guys will listen and believe anybody 
Fkn people like to hate


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Obama looking to replace Ban Ki Moon as secretary general of the UN
Report: Obama Privately Campaigning to Take Over as Secretary-General of United Nations - The Gateway Pundit


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Goomer214 said:


> Wow u guys will listen and believe anybody
> Fkn people like to hate


Kind of like the libtards listen to their beloved leader and think a modern sporting rifle with a pistol grip and a picotinny rail makes it a fully auto machine gun of death... lol

Or that making more gun laws are going to reduce the number of gun deaths because of course criminals will obey a "new gun law" over the 42,000 old gun laws on the books.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Please please move to uae.... And get out of our country.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Goomer214 said:


> Wow u guys will listen and believe anybody
> Fkn people like to hate


Go back to your hole!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama sees himself as a Hybrid. He wants to be the one that unites all religions into one.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Goomer214 said:


> Wow u guys will listen and believe anybody
> Fkn people like to hate


Who is this guy? ^^^^

The idiots are out in mass.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Here's all you need to know about how he feels about Christians and Christianity.

40 Mind-Blowing Quotes From Barack Hussein Obama On Islam And Christianity | Now The End Begins


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Obama sees himself as a Hybrid. He wants to be the one that unites all religions into one.


Nope. He wants to do away with religions and replace them with himself.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Goomer214 said:


> Wow u guys will listen and believe anybody
> Fkn people like to hate


And who do you listen to and believe? Anyone with a brain?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Goomer214 said:


> Wow u guys will listen and believe anybody
> Fkn people like to hate


Welcome to the forum.
Rule #1 as a newbie introduce yourself 1st
Rule #2 STHFU until you do
Rule #3 Now that we know you, GTFO

There's an Obama loving prepper forum out there..... This isn't it.

B'Bye!


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> Rule #1 as a newbie introduce yourself 1st
> Rule #2 STHFU until you do
> Rule #3 Now that we know you, GTFO
> ...


Yep. A one post wonder and this is how he starts off? You're right. There's a home for him somewhere, just not here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I would have taken out the trash but you lunatics quoted him in your replies.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> I would have taken out the trash but you lunatics quoted him in your replies.


Lunatics? I call it good company.


----------



## Dartburner (Jan 11, 2016)

I don't care to much for president obama. He seems to really hurt America.


----------



## Dartburner (Jan 11, 2016)

I think he could have killed osama ben laden sooner but maybe tried to not do that.


----------



## Panchito (Aug 24, 2015)

Goomer214 said:


> Wow u guys will listen and believe anybody
> Fkn people like to hate


That's how you come with your first post?


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

ISIS Punishes Kids' Kindness to Christians | Fox News


----------

